# How to change oil in 2004 VW Beetle



## wittmeba (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello all,
I searched on changing the oil in a VW and learned it will probably be a messy job.
My question - do you just pull the plug behind the metal underbelly pan and let it run all over? Ill do that if thats the right answer - but I would fire every VW engineer along with it.


----------



## 2nd_BugMan (Nov 9, 2003)

Remove the four hex screws holding the plastic bottom engine cover first. The filter is hard to remove without making a mess.


----------



## 1.8t performance (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: How to change oil in 2004 VW Beetle (wittmeba)*

do you have a 'vert or coupe if you have a coupe remove the four screws with a t20 torx bit. if you have a vert you must drop the metal plate. if your going to work on your own vw i highly suggest going to sears or any toll shop and buying a set of torx bits!


----------



## no-BUG-me (Jun 27, 2004)

*Re: How to change oil in 2004 VW Beetle (1.8t performance)*

it's actually not a messy job if you have a catch pan.
you remove the underbelly plastic piece, remove the drain plug. 
(be sure to use a new crush washer when you reinstall, and DON'T over torque!)
and then remove the filter and replace with a new one.
removing the filter is a little tricky due to the space, but if you have a good catch pan, and a towel, you can avoid spilling any.


----------



## Tom Lloyd (Jan 13, 2001)

*Re: How to change oil in 2004 VW Beetle (no-BUG-me)*

Try using a Fram Sure Drain SD-2 quick drain kit. This will ease the mess and will eliminate removal of the cover plates/braces. I did this on my NBC with great sucess. Except for the mess when changing the filter. Tom


----------

